# Immunizations in Thailand?



## localdan (Jun 26, 2008)

My wife and I will be teaching in BKK next year. Are there t-dap and hep A immunizations available there? We know that the hep A shot is a 6 week set of 2 shots, and we leave in 4 weeks! It may be cheaper to get them there, since our insurance doesn't cover it here in the US. Thanks!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think pretty much everything medical is available in Bangkok. I know I got my typhoid and some other immunizations in Bangkok back in the early nineties.

I found this, and it lists immunization clinics in Bangkok at the end of the article.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*immunizations*



localdan said:


> My wife and I will be teaching in BKK next year. Are there t-dap and hep A immunizations available there? We know that the hep A shot is a 6 week set of 2 shots, and we leave in 4 weeks! It may be cheaper to get them there, since our insurance doesn't cover it here in the US. Thanks!


 Most if not all one could require is available in Thailand , often at a local clinic,definately cheaper without the hastles encountered in North America , all they want is your $$$$s , tell them what you want and you will not get a long diatribe about this , that or the other .Colin ,.
Welcome to Thailand , the country of not so many smiles .


----------



## thaiswiss (Oct 21, 2008)

I have done my immunizations at BNH Hospital. They are on Convent Road. Just walk in. No need for an appointment.


----------

